# بعض المصطلحات فى مجال التعدين



## بابكريحى (8 أغسطس 2009)

*مصطلحات تعدين* 
​
*اتجاه العِرْق* 
(خط المَضْرب) هو الاتجاه الأفقي الرئيسي لراسب معدني. البئر ممر رأسي من سطح الأرض إلى داخل منجم، ويكون شكله مثل بئر المصعد. 
*التعرية* 
عملية إزالة الغطاء الترابي الموجود أعلى الخام، بالعوامل الجوية. 
*الحفيرة* 
حَفْر تحت الأرض يتكون من إزالة خام بين منسوب والذي يليه في منجم. 
*الخام* 
كتلة من المعادن توجد بصورة طبيعية يمكن استخراجها وتحقيق المكسب منها. وتحتوي معظم الخامات على المعادن، ولكن قد تكون المادة غير معدنية مثل الكبريت والفلورايت. 
*الدهليز* 
ممر أفقي قريب من سطح الأرض إلى منجم. 
*السرداب* 
ممر محمي أفقي داخل شق على طول أو بمحاذاة مسار العِرْق. 
*الشوائب* 
مواد عديمة القيمة مختلطة بالخام. 
*طبقة الصخر السفلى* 
الحائط أو منطقة من الصخور تحت عرق خام مائل. وتكون أسفل عمال المناجم أثناء استخراجهم للخام. 
*طبقة الصخر العليا* 
هي الحائط أو منطقة من الصخور فوق عرق خام مائل. وتكون فوق عمال المناجم أثناء استخراجهم للخام. 
*العرق* 
راسب ذو حدود معروفة تفصله عن الصخور المحيطة به. 
*الغطاء الترابي* 
هو طبقة التربة أو الصخور التي تغطي الراسب. 
*المحجر* 
حفرة مكشوفة أو سطحية نحصل منها عادة على أحجار البناء. 
*مخرج الخام* 
فتحة رأسية أو مائلة تحت الأرض يُنقل الخام عبرها. 
*المدرج* 
هو ممر محفور إلى أعلى من منسوب منخفض باتجاه منسوب أعلى في منجم تحت الأرض. 
*الممر المستعرض* 
ممر محمي أفقي أو أفقي تقريبًا يتقاطع مع جسم الخام. 
*منحدر* 
ممر مائل تحت الأرض. ويصل بين المناسيب ومناطق الإنتاج ويسمح بمرور المركبات الآلية. 
*منسوب التشغيل البينيّ* 
شبكة الأعمال الأفقية في منجم تحت الأرض. 
*منسوب التشغيل الرئيسي* 
مجموعة السراديب والممرات المستعرضة المحفورة على نفس العمق من منجم تحت الأرض، وعادة ما يحفر العمال عددًا من المناسيب. 
*المهبط* 
ممر شُقَّ من منسوب علوي إلى الاتجاه السفلي في منجم تحت الأرض. 
*الميل* 
الزاوية التي يميل بها راسب الخام على المستوى الأفقي. 
*النفق* 
ممر أفقي تحت الأرض يتصل بسطح الأرض بكلتا جهتيه. 
*نقطة السحب* 
هي الموقع الذي يمكن منه تحميل الخام ونقله. 
*نقطة الظهور* 
هي السطح الظاهر من راسب. ​


----------



## ahmad.rezk (8 أغسطس 2009)

thax alot eng but i have an idea about ur sub
why dont u give us those words in english coz it differ in arabic from one country to others and thax alot


----------

